# queen mating flight



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

When a virgin queen flies out of the hive to mate, what is the behavior of the bees left in the hive before she returns?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

That is an interesting question. Along with how long are they usually gone from the hive?


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I have read that virgins are usually gone for about 1/2 hour each day they go out. I would suspect that's not long enough to alarm the workers.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

You often see a lot of activity at the front of the hive with bees fanning.


----------

